# Insatlling N-gage game in N82



## karthi26 (Apr 21, 2008)

hello guy's i have small doubt can we install N-gage game's. If so how to install it. i have some N-gage games in .sis format but when  install it say's "Installation of gamename.sis is not supported" but i tried lot of N-age games but i got the same error. so is that i am doing correctly? help me guy's to install some games.

regards,
karthi26


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2008)

karthi26 said:


> hello guy's i have small doubt can we install N-gage game's. If so how to install it. i have some N-gage games in .sis format but when  install it say's "Installation of gamename.sis is not supported" but i tried lot of N-age games but i got the same error. so is that i am doing correctly? help me guy's to install some games.
> 
> regards,
> karthi26



r u installing using PC-Suite
I dont know abt n-gage files but I know dat nokia symbian s60 fones support
.sis files Maybe u r files r corrupt

I know this coz I had once installed a .sis file (6.5 MB) successfully...


----------



## karthi26 (Apr 21, 2008)

ya i used Nokia pc suite to install. i don't know the other way. But all the games that my friend game are all ready he is playing . but it's not working for me? Is that i want to install any N-gage software... i open the application installer and selected the phone memory and triend to install using that but giving error..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2008)

karthi26 said:


> ya i used Nokia pc suite to install. i don't know the other way. But all the games that my friend game are all ready he is playing . but it's not working for me? Is that i want to install any N-gage software... i open the application installer and selected the phone memory and triend to install using that but giving error..



which fone ur frnd is using...u could try installing in N-gage fones (such QD) if ur frnd has it....

offtopic: I also wanna buy this fone N82...how old is urs...r facing any problems with this fone....do u recommend this fone 2 others...from ur 
user xperience


----------



## krazzy (Apr 21, 2008)

Which game did you tried to install?


----------



## karthi26 (Apr 21, 2008)

ya mobile is really awesome and i am not interested in selling this mobile. And people who want a good mobile with stability and with all the features can go ahead and buy this mobile. 
The games i tried are
one.sis
KOF Extreme.sis
x-men II Legends.sis
call of duty.sis
My friend said that he has QD.
If what is used is wrong plz say which can i install.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2008)

karthi26 said:


> i am not interested in selling this mobile.



I dont want a second hand(& I never prefer any)fone I'll buy a brand new
one ...any way thanks 4 info...I'll consider frm ur words dat all features r
best (audio,video,camera quality spclly)

KOF Extreme.sis file....I installed this file long ago on my N72 very large file 
size was abt 25MB i guess...but didnt worked even though it was installed
succesfully 

If this is working in ur frnd cell then file is ok but maybe it has compatibility
problems


----------



## karthi26 (Apr 21, 2008)

ok but for games for N82 is that available. Bcos i checked the site's that i know all has given description for N95 and all other N series but i could not able to find even a single game for N82. can any one say the name of the games. so that i can try those games compatable for N82..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2008)

karthi26 said:


> for games for N82 is that available.


point it down dat the grapics acceleration hardware is same 4 N82 & N95
so all Ngage games which r working in N95 shud definitely work in N82



karthi26 said:


> can any one say the name of the games. so that i can try those games compatable for N82..


just look ngagegames site by using google...

AFAIK they r coming soon titles....which will be playable on N81,N82,N95


----------



## krazzy (Apr 21, 2008)

karth26, those were the old N-Gage games made for the older N-Gage phones. You cannot install them on the new Symbian phones. Those games were for older S60 OS. Your N82 has the newer version of S60. You should forget about those games and wait for the new games which are coming (quite a few have arrived now actually).


----------



## karthi26 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you for the help guy's. have a nice day.


----------



## karthi26 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi guy's i checked the N-gage site.. it has download called n-gage.sisx do i want to install the application. (then only i can install games ?) then wat is the purpose of the N-gage in the mobile


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2008)

whats the url u visited....
& wats .sisx never heard of it
there isnt any sofware/app which is used 2 run ngage games
ngage games runs in ngage hardware....


----------



## karthi26 (Apr 21, 2008)

*www.n-gage.com/ngi/ngage/web/in/en/get_ngage/download.html

In this site it asked me to choose my mobile so i selected then it has two downloads one is pc suite for that and N-gage application when i try to download that it download ngage.sisx file.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2008)

karthi26 said:


> *www.n-gage.com/ngi/ngage/web/in/en/get_ngage/download.html
> 
> In this site it asked me to choose my mobile so i selected then it has two downloads one is pc suite for that and *N-gage application when i try to download that it download ngage.sisx file*.



Havent u read carefully.....

it is written dat this app is required only if ur cell fone doesnt have ngage application & N82 has Ngage app peinstalled


----------



## karthi26 (Apr 21, 2008)

oh ok. i though to install new n-gage games i want to install this application. thanks


----------

